# How to Get Rid of Frostings in Soy Wax



## melonie (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi All,

I recently just switch from using Ecosoya Blend Soy wax to Ecosoya 135.  I just heard great things about Ecosoya 135, and one of the good things was good glass adhesion, which Ecosoya Blend lacked.  Well, my first candle with the new wax did have great glass adhesion just as advertised, but the big problem was frosting.  I repoured the candle and placed it in a 70 degree room just as suggested, but the frosting came back.  Very frustrating!  How would I get rid of this and how would I prevent this from happening in the future?  Please help!  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Melonie


----------



## garland68 (Dec 17, 2009)

Embrace the frost if you stay with 100% soy blend.  Adding a little beewax helps.  Heating to 180 and pouring a little on the hot side 140 -150 also helps.  I notice that if you pour to instructions they will frost more...I actually don't cool prior to pouring...Very little frosting...


----------



## Candybee (Dec 21, 2009)

I settled on making a parasoy blend. I did not like the frosting and wanted better scent throw so thats why I started mixing my CB135 with parrafin. I also found using the reddig glo dye chips eliminated frosting when dyeing my candles.


----------



## abbiepql (Jan 29, 2010)

*Soy Frosting*

I have been pouring soy containers for almost 10 years and I have tried every trick in the book for frosting issues. Adhesion is a non issue with me as I can't control the temps of the candles once they leave my shop. The key is to pour when the wax first starts to resolidify. It will be a different temp depending on additives such as FO. Like soap some FO will acceleration in soy and you will slushy fast. So watch it and as soon as you get floaters, small flakes of wax around the sides of your pouring pitcher or the wax starts granulating at the top where it meets the pot...POUR. Don't wait too long or you will pour cool and get snowflakes, little white dotes and they are kinda ugly too. And really when it comes down to it...you do realize when the customers burn the wax at home and it resolifies it will be frosted again right? Kinda seems a lesson if fruitility at times, but we have to make them pretty right. This is reason I gave up color after all these years, I just could not afford to make candles if I had to wait so long and my candles rock, I am not changing the wax.


----------



## JacquiO (May 16, 2010)

I find that adding anywhere from 1-2 tbsps of 76 degree coconut oil per pound of soy wax helps with the frosting issue.  I know you can find this coconut oil made by LouAnn in the cooking oils section of Walmart or other grocery stores


----------



## leillani (Sep 9, 2010)

I add a little glitter on top of the finished candle. It looks very pretty and it doesn't show the frosting so much.


----------

